# Where to find a collet for DW 625



## flywelder (Jan 26, 2010)

I m searching for a 1/4 inch collect for my DeWalt 625 type 3 3 HP router. 
I think it is # DW 6902 but I'm not definite. 

Have others found these? and where at please?
Thanks


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

DW6902 1/4" Collet | DEWALT Tools

There is a place on this page to enter your zip code to find the closest retailer.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

David 
There is one on eBay dw6902 1/4" 
Also try new part number 868149-00
Google dw868149-00 you find them


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

This just one place that carry it


----------

